# Sun Style Tai Chi



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2006)

Is there anyone that practices Sun Style Tai Chi Chuan on the Forum? 

If so how much of Bagua and Xingyi influences is there?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 14, 2006)

I practice Sun Style, but I don't practice Bagua or Xing-i so I can't comment on this very well.  My sifu does these others, however, and he always says it is a mix.  I know some of the stances and footwork are taken from these other arts, and it definitely looks different as a tai chi system, when compared to Yang or Chen.

Our Sun tai chi actually comes from the Fu lineage.  Fu was a friend of Sun, and incorporated his tai chi into his own system which includes Bagua and other arts.  This may mean that our Sun is done somewhat differently then the direct Sun lineage.  Probably has some other influences from Fu's other stuff.

Sun was a very accomplished Xing-I practitioner, so it would make sense that the one influenced the other.  I don't know what his Bagua background was, however.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank You

I "just" saw a video of Sun Jianyun (Sun Lu Tang's daughter) doing Sun style, and it looks intersting. 

I was not aware that there was a Fu lineage, but that is not surprising sense all I knew about Sun style before today was that 

Sun Lu Tang - founder of Sun style Tai Chi was also considered a master of Xingyichuan and a second generation disciple of Baguazhang.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 7, 2006)

I didn't know there were diff. lineages/styles of Xingyi, Bagua and Taiji. 

For ex. 

Xingyi = Heibei, Henan, Shanxi 

Bagua = Beijing has the most Baguazhang practitioners, including students of the Cheng, Fan, Liang, Liu, Song, and Yin lineages. In Taiwan, most practitioners are of either Gao Yisheng (Cheng), Gong Baotian (Yin) lineages, Sun Xikun (Cheng), or Sun Lutang (Cheng) lineages. In Hong Kong, almost all practitioners are of the Fu Zhensong (mixed) or Gao Yisheng lineage.

Taiji = 

*Ch'en style* (&#38515;&#27663

*Yang style* (&#26954;&#27663

*Wu or Wu/Hao style of Wu Yu-hsiang* (&#27494;&#27663

*Wu style of Wu Ch'uan-yü and Wu Chien-ch'uan* (&#21555;&#27663

*Sun style* (&#23403;&#27663
The order of seniority is as listed above. The order of popularity is Yang, Wu, Ch'en, Sun, and Wu/Hao. The first five major family styles share much underlying theory, but differ in their approaches to training.

In the modern world there are now dozens of new styles, hybrid styles and offshoots of the main styles, but the five family schools are the groups recognised by the international community as being orthodox. For example, there are _several_ groups teaching what they call Wu Tang style T'ai Chi Ch'uan (&#27494;&#30070. The best known modern style going by the name _Wu Tang_ has gained some publicity internationally, especially in the UK and Europe, but was originally taught by a senior student of the Wu (&#21555 style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2006)

CrushingFist said:
			
		

> I didn't know there were diff. lineages/styles of Xingyi, Bagua and Taiji.
> 
> For ex.
> 
> ...


 
There are at least 7 different styles of Xingyi and there is another Tai Chi style that is directly related to Chen Style called Zhaobao that may or may not have already been recognized by the Chinese government as the 6th Tai Chi family.


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow . Well there must secret stuff I bet, nothing is impossible. 

But the answers I got were from answers.com that site is so good. Unlike others
They only listed those 3 Xingyi styles maybe meaning they were the main 3.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2006)

CrushingFist said:
			
		

> Wow . Well there must secret stuff I bet, nothing is impossible.
> 
> But the answers I got were from answers.com that site is so good. Unlike others
> They only listed those 3 Xingyi styles maybe meaning they were the main 3.


 

Oops, I spoke without thinking, open mouth insert foot. 

The 7, I incorrectly referred to as styles are not styles, it comes from something that I once read in reference to xingyi essentials, I believe for striking; wait, shoulders, chest, head, tongue, hand, sacrum.

You are correct there are 3 main schools; Shanxi, Hebei, Henan.
I have also heard reference to the Natural style, which was headed by someone named Wang and the synthetic style which I believe was from Sun Lutang.


----------



## Gaoguy (Mar 7, 2006)

Wang Xiangcai, the founder of Yiquan. Shanxi can be Dai style, Che style. Sun's is basically Hebei. Then there is xinyi liuhe which is the Moslem style. In taiji there is also Chen Panling, a synthetic style poular on Taiwan. Chen studied w/Wu Jianquan, Yang Shaohou, and in the Chen village.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> Wang Xiangcai, the founder of Yiquan. Shanxi can be Dai style, Che style. Sun's is basically Hebei. Then there is xinyi liuhe which is the Moslem style. In taiji there is also Chen Panling, a synthetic style poular on Taiwan. Chen studied w/Wu Jianquan, Yang Shaohou, and in the Chen village.


 
You know, I knew that Wang Xiangcai started Yiquan, but I am so use to reading Pinyin I never thought about Wang Hsiang-chai was Wade-Giles for Wang Xiangcai. And what I was looking at used the Wade-Giles spelling.

Thank you sir


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 7, 2006)

I want to see Henan (Muslim) style really bad


----------

